# HT planning, basically materials...



## boreas (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi again!

Ok, so I'm planning to renovate my HT! I did a Goggle Sketchup of the room in a very rough way. Here are 2d graphics:

The room from outside (it's above the garage)










https://picasaweb.google.com/pharmaphil/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ78wdKtmdnSmQE#5667792316538220882

The size is 11' across and 24' lenghtwise. The vertical walls are 59" high, the 45degrees are 47" long and the ceiling is 86" across.

Here's the room from the inside:










https://picasaweb.google.com/pharmaphil/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ78wdKtmdnSmQE#5667793343923940866

The projector will be hanging from the ceiling, roughly 2' behind the couch. There will be speakers in the front corners, sides, rear corners and obviously a center and sub.

I'm planning on putting the AV equipement on the left side of the door. 

Now, here's the question: As you can see, there's "rock" on the walls. I though something like this:

http://www.anticoelements.com/16-better-than-cultured-stone


Now, will the rough surface be ok to prevent "echo" or will that be an audio nightmare?

Thanks!

Phil

, pictures are not showing. Might a 5-posts thing. I'll try and fix this!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The rock isn't going to 'give' and absorb like an insulated drywall wall would. It's certainly going to be more lively and 'hard' sounding than standard construction. It's not going to do anything to prevent echo in the space.

Bryan


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

As Bryan pointed out, the irregularities in the surface are simply too small to be 'seen' by the majority of the wavelengths that will be incident upon it. 
For the vast majority of the energy, it will be 'seen' as a flat surface.


----------



## boreas (Oct 22, 2011)

I see... Basically, the faux rock panels are mainly for the looks, not acoustic properties. But if it's going to ruin the sound, might I just be better off leaving the wall as is (well, painting the whole thing deep blue)? Would acoustic panels then be better (and if so, because of the unusual configuration, would I need some on the angled surfaces also)? I'm trying to balance off the "HT experience" factor with the "cool-looking" factor 

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

It hard to make a blanket statement about exactly what treatment would be most appropriate in a general fashion, as absorption is useful strategically applied to minimize high gain early reflections, and one might use some diffusion to augment the surround returns. (One would want to use the ETC response to better determine the optimal specific locations for treatment(s).)

In a purely HT application (where music is not a significant use), one might prefer to go with a slightly more damped response and allow only the surround speakers to provide the lateral energy return. 

Personally I prefer an hybrid approach where the surround info is augmented by a diffuse return, but then I also prefer a mixed use environment... I mention that Only to give you one option that you might consider - not to tell you what to do!

A plain drywall surface would afford the most universally flexible surface, upon which absorption or diffusion could be easily attached, as well as left plain. 

And if you are looking for 'cool' treatments, I might suggest that its hard to beat the look of a 1D QRD panel or array.


----------



## boreas (Oct 22, 2011)

Uhmmm... The more I read (went to the "acoustic" sub-forum), the more I see the complexity of the whole thing... I'll try reposting this in the "acoustic" sub-forum!

Thanks!

Phil


----------

